# NRA and Clint Eastwood



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Contact the NRA and give your position on inviting Clint Eastwood to head up the Promotion of the NRA and the Second Amendment. They need some one again that can rally support.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bowstring said:


> Contact the NRA and give your position on inviting Clint Eastwood to head up the Promotion of the NRA and the Second Amendment. They need some one again that can rally support.


While you are at, contact the NRA and tell them to get with the times and get on TV and the internet. Getting a replacement for Lapierre wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

You got that right.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Clint Eastwood is not a gun guy or at least he was not in the past. I love Eastwood but I think a younger fellow would be better. Somebody that would appeal to woman and men alike. Yeah ah..... Ok Clint Eastwood it is.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree with TK they need to organize differently. I like Clint Eastwood, but I have one hangup. The anti gun crowd will all say that Dirty Harry is representing the NRA. He will make an easy target. However, someone high profile would be beneficial.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Tom Selleck

huntin1


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

huntin1 said:


> Tom Selleck
> 
> huntin1


Jared Allen, #69 Minnesota Vikings


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

TK33 said:


> huntin1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Selleck
> ...


Or him. Either one would be good.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bowstring said:


> Contact the NRA and give your position on inviting Clint Eastwood to head up the Promotion of the NRA and the Second Amendment. They need some one again that can rally support.


What about Chuck Norris?

Walker Texas Ranger is an image that everyone instantly recognizes.

Or maybe combine him with Laura Kristi, from the Sportsmen's Outdoor Strategies show...?
























Hope you enjoy the clip  I know I did! :lol:

Pretty sure having her as the fresh new young female face of the NRA would send its membership soaring...



just sayin'


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

maybe this will make everyone feel better, It sure surprised the hell out of me, NJ shot down handgun control:

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/local ... _bill.html

Maybe Pelosi, Bloomberg, Kennedy, and most importantly Conrad catch this when they read the paper.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your right huntin1 Tom Selleck would be very good. I still remember when he was on the Rosy O show and he made her promise not to bring up guns or the NRA. She promised, then it was the first thing out of her mouth when the camera came on. He got up and walked off. Rosy is a typical liberal anti gun liar.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

TK33 said:


> maybe this will make everyone feel better, It sure surprised the hell out of me, NJ shot down handgun control:
> 
> http://www.philly.com/philly/news/local ... _bill.html
> 
> Maybe Pelosi, Bloomberg, Kennedy, and most importantly Conrad catch this when they read the paper.


TK33, :beer: it was close!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Two Words... Ted Nugent :beer:

nuff said


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Gunny said:


> Two Words... Ted Nugent :beer:
> 
> nuff said


As much as I love the guy, hes viewed largely as to "radical". Which is sad, because when he calms down, and gets off his "rock n roll" persona, hes a really intelligent, eloquent speaker that conveys his message well.

The NRA needs to just get well known names. Clint, Tom, doesnt matter, just start getting names people recognize. After all, thats how Obama got elected without merit, so it must work.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

bbj. superb job of describing nugent. when he's on a rant i feel like uke: ing. but when he's toned down he's great


----------

